# Beta testers wanted!



## derekclapham (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi ppls,

Firstly, this is not an advertisement.

I'm part of a team of people that have been putting together a product called "PhotoMerchant". We're currently in the final stages of development and are looking for photographers from all walks of life who are interested in helping us test the product.

PhotoMerchant is an online end-to-end solution for photographers who want to display, and/or sell their photos online. A brief summary of what it gives a photographer is below:


No limit to number or images hosted/displayed/sold,
Free website that can be customized,
Ability to set your own prices on all prints,
Credit Card merchant facility which allows you to accept online Credit Card payments securely,
Printhouse integration and drop shipping. Your customers order the prints they want and they are delivered directly to their door,
Complete control over photo privacy, album privacy, customers, customer groups,
Financial recording keeping track of where your money is going,
Ability to offer discounts: Volume discounts, Coupons, Bridal Registries,
More...
If you're interested, please click on this link and register your interest. Your help in making PhotoMerchant a great product that is right for photographers would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jaszek (Mar 2, 2009)

Are you going to make paypal available also? BTW I'm waiting for my confirmation e-mail


----------



## derekclapham (Mar 2, 2009)

Jaszek,

Paypal is definately something we're considering. Basically the way we are planning to operate PhotoMerchant is using a "User Driven Development" philosophy. We're implementing a feature voting system that will allow users to suggest features and vote of features that have already been suggested. Based on those results we will implement features and functionality based on popularity and need.

If you haven't recieved your confirmation email just check your junk mail folder... Occasionally they end up there.

Let me know if you have problems...

Derek


----------



## Jaszek (Mar 3, 2009)

I got it after about 3 minutes. I'm used to getting them right away


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 3, 2009)

What happens after you register your interest?
(There isn't anywhere to log in)


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 3, 2009)

Ok so now what?!


----------



## derekclapham (Mar 5, 2009)

There is no where to log in because we haven't launched the product yet.

By registering your email, you are registering your interest in keeping up to date on where we're at, and what we're doing.

We'll be sending out an email very soon to all those who have registered their interest. This will contain more information on who we are, what we are doing and most importantly what PhotoMerchant will be capable of.


----------



## derekclapham (Sep 10, 2009)

Just bumping this thread, because PhotoMerchant has just been launched.

Pop on over to PhotoMerchant and have a look.

We've got quite a few introductory offers going so if anyone want's a promotional code so they can get a discount let me know and I'll send you a code 

Cheers

Derek
PhotoMerchant


----------



## PhotoXopher (Sep 10, 2009)

$20/mo isn't free, am I missing something?


----------



## UUilliam (Sep 10, 2009)

Derek registered here over a year ago? wow, they really did do their research.

If the service really does deliver what it says on the tin (And they dont take a fee for printing etc...) then $20 is more than worth it but i would rather have it free and give them like 15% of the sale price.

Would help if it wasn't restricted to Australians too...


----------



## derekclapham (Sep 10, 2009)

LOL @ UUilliam. Yes it does do what it says on the tin  and yes we ah did take a while to do our research, including a trip to the States along with a number of surveys and then months of development.

Anyhoo in terms of pricing we are currently charging $19.95 AUD per month plus a 10% transaction fee. We are also looking at introducing a range of other pricing options tailored for photographers that are low volume (no monthly subscription but a slightly higher transaction fee). A PhotoMerchant account has no restrictions ie: unlimited disk space and bandwidth.

We know that PhotoMerchant is the only service out there that provides business metrics, and business tools that are designed with the photographer in mind. Our main goal is to help photographers improve the profitability of their business while also saving them hours of work in order processing and management.

Anyhoo, enough ranting and raving from me... 

Cheers

Derek
PhotoMerchant - Sell your photos online!


----------

